# False entitlement



## FrmPndn31 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've only posted on here very few times one reason being my lack of personal knowledge the other is the complete nonsense displayed by some when a question is asked. All the constant complaints of spots being shown. I understand going out putting in the work to locate a spot. The last I checked none of you own the river or the fish that call it home. Everyone of you at some point had help yet now feel no responsibility to pay it forward. This is just not regarding location but also techniques patterns etc. The responses to questions especially towards younger kids and I call them kids even if they are 18 are at times deplorable and rude. Fishing is about community and conservation. What are you teaching the younger generations? That it's okay to claim ownership of nature and okay to not pass on the knowledge. Well if we all did that the end will come more quickly then anyone would know. I came here as I'm sure most have seeking knowledge of something I love instead I found a group of arrogant self righteous people who believe they are Angling masters well my friends if that was the case you wouldn't be here. Call me a lurker or whatever you feel but truth is most of you appear to be bitter self hating bullies. I will leave this forum for a more knowledgeable group and I say to you " cut lines " because I will have no problem cutting your lines. Those who do not share the knowledge are undeserving of the right to fish. Good day to you. And to make it clear of whom I can contact my Aunts father is the founder owner and maker of AC shiners. It's a pity but a clear comparison of the state of this country that a sense of community is gone.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

FrmPndn31, :what: :what: :what:

Respectively, I've just never felt the sentiment you have described here.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Amen!!!!!!!!! I agree frmpnd


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW! That's all I have for that is WOW! Talk about entitlement!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

FrmPndn31 said:


> I've only posted on here very few times one reason being my lack of personal knowledge the other is the complete nonsense displayed by some when a question is asked. All the constant complaints of spots being shown. I understand going out putting in the work to locate a spot. The last I checked none of you own the river or the fish that call it home. Everyone of you at some point had help yet now feel no responsibility to pay it forward. This is just not regarding location but also techniques patterns etc. The responses to questions especially towards younger kids and I call them kids even if they are 18 are at times deplorable and rude. Fishing is about community and conservation. What are you teaching the younger generations? That it's okay to claim ownership of nature and okay to not pass on the knowledge. Well if we all did that the end will come more quickly then anyone would know. I came here as I'm sure most have seeking knowledge of something I love instead I found a group of arrogant self righteous people who believe they are Angling masters well my friends if that was the case you wouldn't be here. Call me a lurker or whatever you feel but truth is most of you appear to be bitter self hating bullies. I will leave this forum for a more knowledgeable group and I say to you " cut lines " because I will have no problem cutting your lines. Those who do not share the knowledge are undeserving of the right to fish. Good day to you. And to make it clear of whom I can contact my Aunts father is the founder owner and maker of AC shiners. It's a pity but a clear comparison of the state of this country that a sense of community is gone.


I have read your post (several times) and I have no idea what point you are trying to make...


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

socdad said:


> I have read your post (several times) and I have no idea what point you are trying to make...



I think he's trying to say people on here are 'bullies' and that young people have no respect. I disagree on this its just a few people and those people are easier to ignore.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

I agree with the OP.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

jake222 said:


> I think he's trying to say people on here are 'bullies' and that young people have no respect. I disagree on this its just a few people and those people are easier to ignore.


I kind of got that part but  

That it's okay to claim ownership of nature and okay to not pass on the knowledge. Well if we all did that the end will come more quickly then anyone would know.

And the rant about cutting lines & AC shiners?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Ugggghhh, this again? This has been covered as nauseum. I'm going to write this up and save it in my phone so I can just copy and paste it next time. Here is the best way I can explain it...

To give you some background, when I started looking at this site, I used to get pissed that people wouldn't post exact locations on the LMR. I knew nothing about the river and I wanted to learn. I didn't really pay that much attention to the descriptions guys were giving about spots they were fishing, for example: current, structure, depth, etc. 

I kept at it, and very slowly started to crack the code of the river (still a work in progress). I worked hard at it and started applying the knowledge I was picking up from OGF. The harder I worked at it, the more it paid off. 

Along the way, I ran into some guys on the river. They could tell I was working at it (as were they) and we started to share information because we became friends. In the sense of you saying "someone helped you out", yeah you are somewhat correct. But it was because we built relationships AND it was a 2 way street. I like to think I've helped them as much as they've helped me, or somewhere close to that. 

Anyone who has been on OGF for any length of time will tell you they've seen spots destroyed (garbage, stringers full of fish removed from a small delicate ecosystem, etc.) from exact spots getting posted. Your post once again proves a theory I've had for a long time: You never see guys that catch any nice fish out of the rivers give up exact locations or whine about people not telling us where they were. Look at guys like OSG, House, SConner... There is a reason they never post locations, we've all seen the damage it can do. 

I think people should be grateful that guys explain as much as they do when it comes to the type of water, lure, approach, etc. You want to talk about entitlement? Most of us freely share this information, yet all you can do is complain that someone won't hold your hand and take you to a good spot? Get off your ass and go figure things out and you'll understand where we are all coming from. Stop trying to "bully" us into giving you information we have all worked hard to compile. If you've ever put out any effort to achieve anything in life, this concept should be fairly easy to grasp. Other than that, I have no thoughts.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Terra Rysing said:


> I agree with the OP.



That's sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhocking.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't let the door hit you in the caboose !


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

socdad said:


> I kind of got that part but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda Hypocritical to complain about people being rude and then say your gonna cut lines.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Come cut my lines, you feeling lucky?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I know some people get annoyed by these "non fishing report" threads, but I throughly enjoy them &#128516;


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

GarrettMyers said:


> I know some people get annoyed by these "non fishing report" threads, but I throughly enjoy them &#128516;


Cabin fever is getting the best of some I'd say lol. They are entertaining that's for sure...


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Ac shiners, talking bout old school.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Some of these responses are killing me they are so funny&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128299;! Thank you this has really made my day


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Come cut my lines, you feeling lucky?



Hey BILLY!!! Is that you??!!!!


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Some of the stuff you call deplorable and rude I find downright funny most of the time.As I think is intended.Not all the time but most.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

My brothers, friends, wifes, dogs, cousins, sisters, cat is Johnny Morris. 


Does that give me street cred?


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Why are we still talking about this? I dunno why these threads keep popping up and continue to be repeatedly discussed. 

Please stop this thread, it goes nowhere good.

Me? I just like to fish


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Honestly....
I think its pointless to keep complaining about this. It wont change anyones mind to keep calling them selfish and entitled. They arent. The guys that dont give out good spots do It for a reason. They dont want the spots to get ruined by fishermen that litter and keep every fish they catch. I think those guys feel offended when they see threads like this, because they are being blamed for being this or that when they are really only trying to protect what they have. I admire that. They know that some of their places cant get hammered by everyone and their mom and fish kept right and left, not to mention getting trashed. 
Put yourself in their shoes. Say that you find a nice place to fish that has plenty of good size fish. Now say you do what you suggest they should do and be open about it to other fishermen. The guys you told about the spot you were at treat it right, but then they tell their buddies about it and these guys are not good fishermen. They litter and keep anything that bites. You go back and the place is dead. No fish, trashed to hell, and wont be worth fishing. How would you feel? If it was me or them, id be very angry and I would vow to never help just ANYONE out again. If not, then I have no idea what in your head makes you this is alright. I once saw a post on here where someone watched a person pull in a stringer worth of fish and felt proud about that. I looked at the post thinking "what the hell did I just read here?" And wondered if that place is any good now.
if you want to complain about new fishermen getting screwed, well oh well. The new guys honestly might get extremely frustrated that no one wants to give out spots and quit, and if that happens, oh well. If they really want to fish though, they will put in the time and effort to work for what they want, and hopefully keep what they find a secret to protect it.
and one more thing. In case you didnt know, this site, and many other forums is full of LURKERS. People not interested In signing up but here to take information. Thats fine to a extent, but you also have people that want nothing but info and dont have anything to give back. Dont think for a second that what you post about wont be seen by anyone but forum members.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is exactly why I don't post here.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

fallen513 said:


> This is exactly why I don't post here.


Says the guy with over 3000 posts....


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Bazzin05 said:


> My brothers, friends, wifes, dogs, cousins, sisters, cat is Johnny Morris.


Can I get your brother's autograph?


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> Says the guy with over 3000 posts....



Yeah he has been on here for almost 5 years now


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Terra Rysing said:


> Says the guy with over 3000 posts....



Can you just go away?


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Terra Rysing said:


> Says the guy with over 3000 posts....



More negative nancy, lol.

Please try to be more constructive with your posts - they really are kind of a downer


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> Says the guy with over 3000 posts....


Says the guy with 15 posts (at the time of this quote), with all of them being negative in some way or misinforming.

HEY! I'm in before the close, Yesssss!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Why no mention of turtles yet??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

from Merriam-Webster

false :
: not real or genuine
: not true or accurate; especially : deliberately untrue : done or said to fool or deceive someone
: based on mistaken ideas


entitlement :
: the condition of having a right to have, do, or get something
: the feeling or belief that you deserve to be given something (such as special privileges)

I think someone is projecting.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> This is exactly why I don't post here.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Terra Rysing said:


> Says the guy with over 3000 posts....


Touche'..........


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

FrmPndn31 said:


> I've only posted on here very few times one reason being my lack of personal knowledge the other is the complete nonsense displayed by some when a question is asked. All the constant complaints of spots being shown. I understand going out putting in the work to locate a spot. The last I checked none of you own the river or the fish that call it home. Everyone of you at some point had help yet now feel no responsibility to pay it forward. This is just not regarding location but also techniques patterns etc. The responses to questions especially towards younger kids and I call them kids even if they are 18 are at times deplorable and rude. Fishing is about community and conservation. What are you teaching the younger generations? That it's okay to claim ownership of nature and okay to not pass on the knowledge. Well if we all did that the end will come more quickly then anyone would know. I came here as I'm sure most have seeking knowledge of something I love instead I found a group of arrogant self righteous people who believe they are Angling masters well my friends if that was the case you wouldn't be here. Call me a lurker or whatever you feel but truth is most of you appear to be bitter self hating bullies. I will leave this forum for a more knowledgeable group and I say to you " cut lines " because I will have no problem cutting your lines. Those who do not share the knowledge are undeserving of the right to fish. Good day to you. And to make it clear of whom I can contact my Aunts father is the founder owner and maker of AC shiners. It's a pity but a clear comparison of the state of this country that a sense of community is gone.


Gratitude is the word you should be focusing on, once somebody explains the meaning to you....
I've been mostly lurking around here for about as long as you.
The amount of free education and detail on techniques, strategies, products, fish behavior and safety is unreal. A "Thank you" would be more appropriate than the crap you just spewed at a bunch of people who never did anything wrong to you. 
I can say this, I don't post much, haven't met up, etc.... 
You seem to want GPS locations on hotspots others have worked for.
Since when does failing to provide you with a honey hole some kind of offense?
And who would want that, really? Working it out is part of the fun.
I offer an occasional question here, somebody always helps out with their own experiences/information. If you just want trophies for your den, hire a guide.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.aetv.com/duck-dynasty/video/phils-classified-fishing-hole


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> http://www.aetv.com/duck-dynasty/video/phils-classified-fishing-hole


I like Duck dynastys way of thinkin lol


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Hortance knows the score. Well put.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

that post gave me a headache... Those who do not share the knowledge
yes people do share i have lots of times i had two guys here in 2012 took me to 
the GMR and help me land a small mouth bass they know who they are, yes i have threatened to leave but people like my posts so i'm staying around
i have met a few guys here great bunch of guys.... house is a certified nut that man has guts enough to take his yak in the big O and fish where i rather wait til it's warm i can't stand the cold any more WE ARE ONE BIG HAPPY FAMILY
i do have my flaws, yes i did the cardinal sin by telling secrets spots



this is me


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Haha! Good stuff TB. OGF wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

TB is the Forest Gump of the Southwest forum.

Trailbreaker aka Spotbuster aka Osama Bin Fishing aka Slingblade aka Fishing Gump is a good man. I think he likes turtles too!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

FrmPndn31 said:


> I've only posted on here very few times one reason being my lack of personal knowledge the other is the complete nonsense displayed by some when a question is asked. All the constant complaints of spots being shown. I understand going out putting in the work to locate a spot. The last I checked none of you own the river or the fish that call it home. Everyone of you at some point had help yet now feel no responsibility to pay it forward. This is just not regarding location but also techniques patterns etc. The responses to questions especially towards younger kids and I call them kids even if they are 18 are at times deplorable and rude. Fishing is about community and conservation. What are you teaching the younger generations? That it's okay to claim ownership of nature and okay to not pass on the knowledge. Well if we all did that the end will come more quickly then anyone would know. I came here as I'm sure most have seeking knowledge of something I love instead I found a group of arrogant self righteous people who believe they are Angling masters well my friends if that was the case you wouldn't be here. Call me a lurker or whatever you feel but truth is most of you appear to be bitter self hating bullies. I will leave this forum for a more knowledgeable group and I say to you " cut lines " because I will have no problem cutting your lines. Those who do not share the knowledge are undeserving of the right to fish. Good day to you. And to make it clear of whom I can contact my Aunts father is the founder owner and maker of AC shiners. It's a pity but a clear comparison of the state of this country that a sense of community is gone.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I like Turtles.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

BMayhall said:


> I like Turtles.


Right on cue! LOL...


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

I mean if it is so awful you could always just not participate. I moved down here a couple of years ago and have found the SW forum specifically to be awesome. There is certainly a learning curve of getting familiar with the styles of the regular posters but once you appreciate their particular brand of humor or style. I'm glad this is such an active forum. Even if you aren't picking up specific tips which are plentiful the well written reports and pics of fish let me live vicariously through others when I can't get out which makes it worthwhile. Thanks to those who do participate I enjoy reading all your reports and responses.


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

trailbreaker said:


> that post gave me a headache... Those who do not share the knowledge
> yes people do share i have lots of times i had two guys here in 2012 took me to
> the GMR and help me land a small mouth bass they know who they are, yes i have threatened to leave but people like my posts so i'm staying around
> i have met a few guys here great bunch of guys.... house is a certified nut that man has guts enough to take his yak in the big O and fish where i rather wait til it's warm i can't stand the cold any more WE ARE ONE BIG HAPPY FAMILY
> ...


Well said! Sums everything up perfectly. I wonder how many more "good" comments until this is locked? Until then get your popcorn ready.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I caught a Goliath grouper on the GMR once. I used a live black crappie for bait.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

BornWithGills said:


> I mean if it is so awful you could always just not participate. I moved down here a couple of years ago and have found the SW forum specifically to be awesome. There is certainly a learning curve of getting familiar with the styles of the regular posters but once you appreciate their particular brand of humor or style. I'm glad this is such an active forum. Even if you aren't picking up specific tips which are plentiful the well written reports and pics of fish let me live vicariously through others when I can't get out which makes it worthwhile. Thanks to those who do participate I enjoy reading all your reports and responses.


My thoughts exactly BWG. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

FrmPndn31 said:


> And to make it clear of whom I can contact my Aunts father is the founder owner and maker of AC shiners. It's a pity but a clear comparison of the state of this country that a sense of community is gone.


I call my aunts father "grandpa".


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

BornWithGills said:


> I mean if it is so awful you could always just not participate. I moved down here a couple of years ago and have found the SW forum specifically to be awesome. There is certainly a learning curve of getting familiar with the styles of the regular posters but once you appreciate their particular brand of humor or style. I'm glad this is such an active forum. Even if you aren't picking up specific tips which are plentiful the well written reports and pics of fish let me live vicariously through others when I can't get out which makes it worthwhile. Thanks to those who do participate I enjoy reading all your reports and responses.





greghal said:


> My thoughts exactly BWG. Keep up the good work guys.


I second that! Well said. :good::good:


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I think fella,that a different site might suit you better..This SW Forum is full of arrogant,bully types like I have never seen.You know,they won't even share holes or spots.I don't kknow what to think of them.


You stirred up a little dust when you said you were going to "Cut Lines" .a few believed you.That was funny.

And Garrett,don't take posts personal.The fella had a point to make and he made it.So what? It's rather amusing.



Roscoe


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sammerguy said:


> I call my aunts father "grandpa".


Maybe his uncle's father is his grandfather, but is uncle wife's (his aunt) father wouldn't be his grandfather unless they were from Kentucky or Tenessee


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Hortance and TB, both of you have great attitudes and that's something nice to see. Too many threads have been started lately just to stir up trouble and it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> And Garrett,don't take posts personal.The fella had a point to make and he made it.So what? It's rather amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right Roscoe, I just hate the "bully" talk and all that bs towards guys that freely share good information.... I always enjoy hearing your perspective &#128522;


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I couldn't help but think of this story after reading the length of this thread.
Enjoy and contemplate the following:

Once upon a time there was a man who set out to change the world. He tried very hard but, he could not. So

he thought to himself,  if i could not change the world, then ill try to change my country. Again, he tried and tried but, he could not change his country either.

He did not give up.

Next, he tried to change his community, but that did not go well either.

He then thought of something easier.  I could not change the world, i could not change my country or my community but, i should be able to change my own family!

Well, that was not possible either.



Finally, one day, while lying down in his death-bed he realized,  i should have tried to change myself first, then and only then, i could have set an example for others to follow


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> You stirred up a little dust when you said you were going to "Cut Lines" .a few believed you.That was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Not sure about you Roscoe but I don't think anyone actually believed that. 

Cheers


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

I also like turtles! Cowabunga baby


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

That's pretty deep co-angler.

I didn't even know you were sick.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Can I get your brother's autograph?


He said he'll trade you an autograph for 5 of your secret spots.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm going to fish the warm water discharge at the Maumee dam during the trollfish run and get some ice cream all while wearing hunter orange and video recording the whole thing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just cant believe how many of you have posted on the op's thread.

I have had more help and answers to my questions on ogf than I ever thought was possible. but then I fish lake erie. and its always easy to tell someone where I caught my fish. I can just say lake erie,LOL LOL LOL .
SHERMAN


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

FrmPndn31 said:


> And to make it clear of whom I can contact my Aunts father is the founder owner and maker of AC shiners.


No! Please don't contact him! I can't bear the thought of him getting on here and.........oh wait, this is the internet and he cant do anything. Next time you're going to drop a name try to make it someone relevant. I can only speak for myself and I have never heard of AC shiners. Granted, im strictly a fly fisherman but being around fisherman all the time I would have thought I would have heard of them if they had any relevance.

Seriously though, you have like 31 posts. Nobody is going to miss your contribution to this site. By all means, go and bless that "other site" with your temper tantrums. If House or the Old Stink (just to name a few) left, yes we as a collective would be upset but you sir, im pretty sure we wont shed a tear.



This is a great forum with a ton of great people. We have our own sense of humor but its part of why I love this site.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

AC shiners were popular 20 years ago and longer.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Good night folks...catch yall on the flip.


----------

